# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या है डायबिटिक्स में इंसुलिन के साइड इफेक्ट

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक खतरनाक रोग है जो मरीज को धीरे धीरे अपनी आगोश में लेता जाता है और अगर मरीज ने अपना शुगर लेवल कम नहीं किया तो यह रोग उस पर अपना शिकंजा कसता जाता है और एक दिन मरीज दिल के दौरे या स्ट्रोक या लकवा या अंधेपन का शिकार हो जाता है। डायबिटीज के मरीजों को उनके शुगर लेवल के हिसाब से इंसुलिन दिया जाता है। यदि इंसुलिन के बावजूद शुगर कंट्रोल में नहीं आती तो उनका इंसुलिन का लेवल भी बढ़ा दिया जाता है। डायबिटीज के प्रभाव मरीजों पर बहुत अलग-अलग होते हैं, डायबिटीज के नकारात्मक प्रभावों को कम किया जा सकें इसके लिए डायबिटीज के मरीज़ को इंसुलिन दिया जाता है। क्या आप जानते हैं यदि आपकी डायबिटीज कंट्रोल में नहीं होगी तो आप कई बीमारियों का शिकार हो सकते हैं। लेकिन इसके साथ ही आपके लिए यह भी जानना जरूरी है कि डायबिटीज पेशेंट जो इंसुलिन लेते हैं, उसके भी नकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ते हैं। आइए जानें डायबिटिक्स में इंसुलिन के अतिरक्त प्रभावों के बारे में

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है इंसुलिन लेने का सही तरीका :-

*डायबीटीज के मरीज सिरिंज और इंसुलिन की शीशी के बजाय इंसुलिन पेन का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं, क्योंकि इसे आसानी से कहीं भी ले जाया जा सकता है। इंसुलिन का इंजेक्शन हमेशा खाने से पहले लगाना चाहिए। सुबह नाश्ता करने से और रात में डिनर करने से 15-20 मिनट पहले इंसुलिन का इंजेक्शन लगाना चाहिए।दो इंजेक्शनों के बीच 10-12 घंटों का फासला होना जरूरी है. खाने के एकदम साथ न लगाएं क्योंकि ऐसा करने से ब्लड शुगर लेवल बढ़ सकता है। इंसुलिन को ठंडी और साफ जगह पर रखें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है इंसुलिन के साइड इफेक्ट :-*वजन का बढ़ना ये इंसुलिन देने का एक ऐसा साइड इफेक्ट है जो कि बहुत आम है। इंजेक्शन देने की जगह पर त्वचा का लाल पड़ना। इंजेक्शन देने वाली जगह पर त्वचा का मोटा या कठोर हो जाना।इंसुलिन डायबिटीज या शुगर लेवल कंट्रोल करने के लिए दिया जाता है। यह मुंह के द्वारा नहीं लिया जाता बल्कि इंजेक्शन के माध्यम से लिया जाता है।इसीलिए इसके भी उतने ही साइड इफेक्ट हैं जितने किसी अन्*य ड्रग्स के लेने से। इंजेक्शन के लेने से दर्द भी होता है। जिन लोगों में शुगर लेवल अधिक होता है उनको इंसुलिन देते ही शरीर के उस हिस्से में नील भी पड़ सकता है। रक्त में शर्करा का कम होना। ऐसा आमतौर पर तब होता है जब हाई डोज का इंसुलिन दिया जाता है और डायबिटिक इंसुलिन के बाद कुछ खाता नहीं है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ और :-

*क्या आप जानते है की त्वचा संक्रमण भी इंसुलिन के कारण हो सकता है।कई बार एक ही जगह पर रोज इंसुलिन देने से उस जगह पर एलर्जी भी हो सकती है या फिर उस जगह पर लाल दाने होना या रेशेस भी पड़ सकते हैं। एक समय के बाद इंसुलिन का असर ना होना। कहने का अर्थ है यदि आप लंबे समय तक एक ही लेवल की इंसुलिन डोज ले रहे हैं तो एक समय के बाद वह लेवल शुगर कंट्रोल करने में असमर्थ हो जाता है। नजीतन, इंसुलिन का लेवल बढ़ाना भी पड़ सकता है जिससे शुगर कंट्रोल किया जा सकें। तो लेने से पहले डॉक्टर की सलाह ले

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य :-

*ऐसे में आपको जरूरी है कि आप इंसुलिन ध्यान से त्वचा को लचीला करके दें या फिर आप इंसुलिन के बाद डिटोल या किसी एंटीबायोटिक से त्वचा के उस हिस्से पर कुछ समय के लिए रूई को दबाकर रख सकते हैं। इससे दर्द भी नहीं होगा और होने वाले त्वचा संक्रमण या त्वचा की समस्याओं को भी रोका जा सकता है। या फिर डॉक्टर की हेल्प ले जो की एक सुरक्षित तरीका है |

----------

